# Exhaust combo question



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Hello, I'm new to this site and I'm about to get into modifying my goat but I'm curious about how this combo would sound:

Pacesetter Longtubes
Catless midpipes
Magnaflow xpipe 
Muffler delete.

I'm just curious about how it would sound


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Had the same setup on my 05, but with Magnaflow oval straight thru
glass pack mufflers. Sounded somewhat loud, and had a great growl to them.
After about 40k miles, they burned out, and were WAY too loud for me.

Larry


----------



## MetalDeathtrap (Apr 17, 2017)

Thank you, I'll add magnaflow cats and slp mufflers afterwards if it's too loud. I really appreciate the feedback


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

